# Some good news from my previous egg share !!!



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Quick bit of news from me.Some of you might remember I shared my eggs on both attempts of IVF.Well the lady who had 4 from my first share got 2 negative cycles    (poor love) but luckily the lady who had 4 eggs from my cycle with the twins got a positive on her 2nd transfer and is due v.soon    dead happy I have helped someone.Just wanted to share my news as your all going through the same.

Right must dash cos Lilly is screaming

Kelly x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi kelly.

long time since i have spoke to you hunni.
just to say so pleased for you it is such good news isnt it and really makes it all worth while dont you think.
i too had some good news and out of my 5 e/s there were 2 other live births so i am also very happy aswell.hope you are well.lol.xxx.lisa.xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kelly thats fantastic news. Makes it all worth while eh ! My recip didnt get her BFP but i gave her 6 eggs so i hope she got some frosties. And lets hope this recip gets good luck. Well done hun i bet you are well proud of yourself


----------

